# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Chương trình khuyến mãi khai trương Buffet Gánh Bông Sen tại UNIONQUARE

## oziuvnny

Chào mừng sự kiện *Buffet Gánh Bông Sen* đạt giải thưởng *“Top 5 nhà hàng du lịch đạt chuẩn hàng đầu TP.HCM 2013”* và mừng ngày *khai trương chi nhánh mới của Buffet Gánh Bông Sen tại tòa nhà UNIONSQUARE* – (VINCOM A - Tầng B3, 171 Đồng Khởi, Phường Bến Nghé, Quận 1). Từ ngày 20/04/2014 - 31/05/2014 hãy tham gia ngay các chương trình khuyến mãi đặc biệt để giành lấy cơ hội đặc biệt và duy nhất trong năm của *Buffet Gánh Bông Sen*!*1.Chương trình mua 5 vé tặng 5 vé Buffet Gánh**2.Chương trình ăn 3 trả tiền 2**3.Chương trình Cuộc thi đoán tên"MÓN NGON QUEN THUỘC" tại địa chỉ: https://www.facebook.com/bongsencorp*

----------


## kohan

Mình ngoài Hà Nội chỉ có thể ngắm thôi  :Big Grin:

----------

